# Saying Good-Bye...for awhile



## cajunsmoke13 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well the family and I are heading out of Louisiana.  Gonna miss the place.  Just got a job in West Virginia...Hello cold weather, I guess.  Will be off and on checking in on you guys, but need to get the place packed up.  Have a good Christmas and New Year to you all.  New smoker waiting for me when I hit W.V.  Thanks Zeke for the plans and Alex for all the info on the area.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 17, 2009)

Steve I hope ya'll have a good and safe move see ya when you get back online


----------



## chefrob (Dec 17, 2009)

good luck with the move and like piney said, we'll see ya when you get settled.


----------



## alx (Dec 17, 2009)

Man, I cant wait to hook up-up here.Have to check out a cap-penguin game hehheh...Good luck steve.Nice country around dere.Bit colder then louisiana,but you know that...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 17, 2009)

Good luck with the move steve. We will miss having you around but I am glad that you have a job there.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 17, 2009)

Good Luck with the move and don't forget to send us all some moonshine from West Virginie...


----------



## desertlites (Dec 17, 2009)

WOW I musta missed somthing-sorry u have to leave the place you like but who knows maybe you will fit right in there-good luck and be safe.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 17, 2009)

Best of Luck!  What you gonna do when you don't have humidity!!


----------



## rambler (Dec 17, 2009)

Love W.V. Steve.  Good luck and be safe!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 17, 2009)

Good Luck Steve!  Hope all goes well! And Congrats early on the new smoker!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Later SOB


----------



## gnubee (Dec 17, 2009)

We'll be here awaiting till you get settled in have a safe trip and move. Don't forget to pack the snow shovels.


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 17, 2009)

Travel safely Steve & Family!


----------



## old poi dog (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking forward to your posts once you get settled in. Until then, be safe.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 17, 2009)

Well at least you are moving into the area (if you can count Jersey as part of the area, but within a days drive...)

Worked with a lady from a town in WV where every year they held a hillbilly festival with BBQ possum and such, not sure the name of the town but you cuold keep your ears open for it.  Never know when some good BBQ'd skunk might come in handy...

Did get to taste some homemade raspberry moonshine, pretty nasty but it did the trick


----------



## rivet (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey sorry to hear that you have to up and move, but congratulations on the new job! Have a safe trip and hope you all get settled in real good.


----------



## bassman (Dec 17, 2009)

Good luck on the move and the new job, Steve.  At least you know we're only a few mouse clicks away.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Steve, congrats on the new job but what a bummer ya gotta move during the holidays....
Gonna miss ya around here and hope ya come back soon.
Have a safe trip/move and hope you and the family have a safe and 
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## alblancher (Dec 17, 2009)

Just don't take your shoes off while there.  Mountain folk wouldn't appreciate a Cajun's webbed toes.  

Al


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 17, 2009)

Hope your move goes well 13, See ya when you get back!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 17, 2009)

Goodluck on the move. I think we're still living out of boxes and we moved 3 months ago. Where abouts in West Virginia you headin?  I'm only bout 50 mile from Wheeling (pan handle). 
Have a safe move. Suppose to start snowin up here this weekend.

Ya' all gonna change yer nam t  hillbillysmoke then? Ya'll probly only a stone throw away down the holler.
--ray--
I can talk like that, my roots are from there... lol


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 17, 2009)

Good luck Steve! You will be missed. I can't wait for your return! I hope you and the family have a wonderful holiday season... I cannot stress enough how much you will be missed!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry you and the family had to move but Virginia is for lover's and I hope their talkin about BBQ. I hope you have a good and safe trip. We will see you when you get settled.


----------

